# Exhaust



## Bryce108 (Jan 11, 2016)

Trying to figure out how to get a sound like this 





The guy didn't list any specs in the video so I was trying to figure out how I could get a similar sound, or try and figure out those specs. Catbacks? No catbacks? Hard to tell?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

With that hollow metallic sound it sounds like SpinTechs. The cam would be a fairly large one. To each his own but I prefer to work at it from the performance end that ends up with the sound vs the sound end backwards. You can have a really choppy idle that drives like crap in traffic.


----------



## Bryce108 (Jan 11, 2016)

Ahhh okay, So what I decided on, was doing the Corsa sport exhaust, with x-pipes and mid pipes with OBX longtube headers. Delete cats.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Bryce108 said:


> Ahhh okay, So what I decided on, was doing the Corsa sport exhaust, with x-pipes and mid pipes with OBX longtube headers. Delete cats.


Nice man! Upload a vid when you get everything installed so we can hear the setup!


----------



## Bryce108 (Jan 11, 2016)

GTO44 said:


> Nice man! Upload a vid when you get everything installed so we can hear the setup!


Will do!


----------

